# Your reading place



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I posted these pictures elsewhere, but it made sense to put them here too. This is our library, where we most of the reading we do outside of the reading we do in bed. (No, you don't get to see our bedroom.) Do you have a favorite reading nook in your house? Where do you commune with your muse?









Mine is the recliner on the left. LR uses the monster on the right. The crate is Pippin's "safe house."









A better look at LR's chair and the little bookcase. That's a decanter and glasses on top. It's about the time of year when we fill that decanter with a 50/50 blend of brandy and amaretto.









The big bookcases (6"). Both stuffed to overflowing... and that's _after_ we did a major sell/donate cleaning out of it a few months back.









Taken from the "stair corner." From where I am standing, there are twin two-riser step-downs behind me into the kitchen to the north and the living room to the east.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love to read in my bedroom, which is pretty cozy...










this one was take pre-kindle


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

I am way too much of a slob to post pictures of my living spaces. 

TYPO







Fuzzy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just cleaned up after my attempt at sewing. Right of my writing desk is a small shelf with a small portion of the books I own on it. Then right in front of the shelf is my dog's bed. I don't read my dead tree books or even open my closet much so she gets to sleep in her own little nook, but that isn't visible in the photo. Can you guess what my favorite color is by looking at the photo? Instead of going with just any lamp next for my bed, I went with a paper lamp and love it...its a little different


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

My reading place is best because it has a Pippin in it.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

bosslady, i love your post because so many people do read there. Just don't drop your kindle in forget the gross factor your fry your kindle.

 LSbookend


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I see you found "other uses" for you DTBs now that you got your Kindle.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Love your photo, Bosslady! 

My favorite reading place is anywhere my Kindle is, which is everyone!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

I was wondering how long it would take before somebody said _something_... thought maybe I overstepped some rule of Kindleboard etiquette...  but then if I did, I'm sure I would've heard about it!

I also thought of having a contest to see who could name the most titles on the shelf.



Vampyre said:


> I see you found "other uses" for you DTBs now that you got your Kindle.


sacrilegious! besides, I still need them - I don't plan on duplicating my entire library on the Kindle.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

bosslady said:


> I also thought of having a contest to see who could name the most titles on the shelf.


The scary part is that just by looking at your picture I can ID a whole bunch of them because I'm used to seeing them on MY shelves.  Its bad when you can identify books by the general colors and designs on the spines. I drive my SO nuts, he can't find a book and I wander in and scan the shelves and put my hand right on it because I know what it looks like.

Katiekat

edit: Woo Hoo, finally made ACD level and got my third star!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

bosslady said:


> sacrilegious! besides, I still need them - I don't plan on duplicating my entire library on the Kindle.


I'd never really do anything like that to a book, not even bodice rippers. I'd donate them to the local library or USO first.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey bosslady, I've been meaning to tell you, I LOVE the painting by your son that you're using as your avatar. Is there someplace online I can go to see it in more detail?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I made her AV bigger but it doesn't do it justice, it's a bit pixlated.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you! I will tell him. He did that one about 2 years ago. He's a sophmore in Fine Arts at Buffalo State now, plans to be an art teacher.

Here is a bigger version...


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I love the painting bosslady.  You must be very proud.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow! Excellent! Thanks for posting it. I love the colors he used. He is very talented!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bosslady I join all the others...I love the painting! Your son is very talented.

Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I love your son's painting bosslady!*


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

That painting is gorgeous!!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

I forwarded this thread to my son, and he sends thanks to all of you for your very generous compliments!


----------

